# gift receipt but no full refund,correct?



## fredg (2 Jan 2010)

happy new year one and all.
got an xmas pressie for son,reversable top.
wife noticed that normal labels still attached as if
a regular top.so decided to bring back,
was told that as only had gift reciept,and not my reciept,
could not get full refund.
fair enough i should've had my reciept
and typical i had all others from other pressies.
if this normal procedure?i asked could she not check backup system
as time etc was on gift reciept?
annoying.
thanks in advance.
F


----------



## liaconn (2 Jan 2010)

I don't understand. Surely a gift receipt would register the same amount as the normal receipt?


----------



## jacobean (2 Jan 2010)

If you purchased this item on credit card perhaps you should bring in your statement to them showing the price you paid - I think some shops would accept this as proof??

Also check to see if there is a date on the gift receipt, if there is get the shop to confirm the date the item was reduced. Your date should be older than their date and therefore prove you paid the higher price.

See also earlier thread on same topic: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=128687


----------



## RonanC (2 Jan 2010)

I dont understand why you are returning this item? Is it faulty? 

A gift receipt is proof of purchase and has the same consumer protection as a normal receipt.


----------



## fredg (3 Jan 2010)

im returning it as if top is reversed,
it will show label at top and washing instructions label,
so wasnt happy as it would look as if he had top on inside out.
i already suggested she check details as i had all the relevant 
information on gift reciept to go
to back office system but no go.
she said once gift reciept is produced 
she can only give credit note or exchange.i just find it v strange.
is the poster who said i had equal rights with gift reciept
sure thats correct?
thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Jan 2010)

Seems to happen a lot.

To ensure you have the correct info give www.consumerconnect.ie a call.


----------



## RonanC (3 Jan 2010)

From NCA website 



> If you received the item as a gift, it is important to have a proof of purchase if you need to return it to the seller for any reason. Normally, the person who bought the item is the one who has the consumer rights, but if they pass the receipt (or a gift receipt) on to you, then the consumer rights also pass to you.


 
Print this page off and bring it with you to the shop, showing that you printed it from the NCA website and stand your ground on this issue, the shop is playing games as they try to do
http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Hot_Topics/Print-versions-of-guides/NCA-shopping-guide.html


----------



## Berni (3 Jan 2010)

But if you read further down the page under "Sales", it seems the shop are quite within their rights to give the lower amount if the goods are not faulty



> If you have a problem with goods you bought at full price which are now in a sale at a reduced price, your entitlement is to a refund of the full price (if the shop is willing to offer a refund).
> If you buy goods at full price but change your mind about them, and they are now on sale at a lower price, you may only be entitled to the reduced amount (if the shop is willing to offer your money back).


----------



## RonanC (3 Jan 2010)

I still cant really understand the OP's issue with this product but it does seem from the posts that the item is faulty and therefore a full refund will apply


----------



## liaconn (3 Jan 2010)

What I don't understand is the shop implying that they would refund you the full amount if you had the normal receipt but only the sale amount on the gift receipt.  That just doesn't make sense. Also, if the good is faulty (and sewing labels on a top that is supposed to be reversible would seem to be a fault to me) it is not up to the shop to decide whether to refund you the full amount or the sale amount. You are legally entitled to your money back.


----------



## seantheman (3 Jan 2010)

fredg said:


> got an xmas pressie for son,reversable top.
> 
> F


 
Did it actually say on the shelf/hanger/clothing that the top was reversable?


----------



## fredg (3 Jan 2010)

yes.many labels saying reverseable.
was told to cut these labels off???


----------



## Diziet (3 Jan 2010)

fredg said:


> yes.many labels saying reverseable.
> was told to cut these labels off???



So why not cut the labels off? They have to put the washing instructions somewhere...


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Jan 2010)

I have just been reading the terms on the back of an Arnotts gift receipt and it states "We are happy to exchange or refund merchandise if returned as sold, within 28 days, and accompanied by proof of purchase.
All refunds will be issued in accordance with your original payment method"

So if your friend purchased the reversible top the refund goes back to the friends laser/credit card (as chargeback) which I assume friend would need to be present with the card. 

Makes no sense to me


----------



## ali (3 Jan 2010)

Black Sheep said:


> I have just been reading the terms on the back of an Arnotts gift receipt and it states "We are happy to exchange or refund merchandise if returned as sold, within 28 days, and accompanied by proof of purchase.
> All refunds will be issued in accordance with your original payment method"
> 
> So if your friend purchased the reversible top the refund goes back to the friends laser/credit card (as chargeback) which I assume friend would need to be present with the card.
> ...


 
Especially if you don't want the person who bought the gift for you to know you are returning it. I got a coat bought for me last Christmas from Karen Millen in Dundrum which I returned with a gift receipt. They offered a refund at the full price but said the refund had to be credited to the original purchasers credit card. I explained I didn't want that person to know I was returning the gift and the girl reluctantly agreed to credit the amount to my own credit card. They didn't like doing it though.

A.


----------

